# I Have 4 Rally II Wheels, But . . .



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

I bought a really nice 1969 GTO last fall that came with 15" aftermarket chromes, and I've been wanting to see how she'd look on the original wheels.
Well, I just got really lucky and had someone give me 4 Rally II wheels :smile3:
However - 2 of them are JA (appropriate 14" X 6" Rally II for a '69 GTO) and 2 of them are KS (14" x 7" likely off a '69 - '75 Firebird)
So, my question is this: to the best of your collective knowledge, will the KS code 14" x 7" rims fit without causing any issues on the rear of the car?
If so, I will clean up all 4 and put the JA 14" x 6" on the front and the KS 14" x 7' out back.
Unless, of course, there is a good reason for NOT doing this . . .

Thanks for your help everyone, 

Joe


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

You should not have any problems, would you be interested in swapping the 14x6 JA wheels for 2 more KS 14X7 wheels, I have a friend who has the same setup as you and he wants to go to all JA wheels on his 70 Judge.


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

05GTO said:


> You should not have any problems, would you be interested in swapping the 14x6 JA wheels for 2 more 14X7 wheels, I have a friend who has the same setup as you and he wants to go to all JA wheels on his 70 Judge.




Actually It turns out that I only have 1 of the JA 14x6 and 3 of the KS 14x7, so I’m hoping to find someone to take one of my 14x7 in trade for a 14x6.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'll let you know if I locate some, good luck,


----------



## soberjoe (Nov 28, 2016)

05GTO said:


> I'll let you know if I locate some, good luck,




Thank you- much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

